#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Te Koop: Nieuwe collectie dames Dsquared!

## abdou21

Te Koop: Uggs en Dsquared voor dames.

Dsquared maten: 36-38 - € 50,- per stuk
Uggs laatste maten: alle 3 de paar maat 37 - € 45,- per stuk alle 3 de paar in 1 koop voor €100,-

Bij meer afname gelden er andere prijzen

( voor overige modellen zie al mijn advertenties )

Alleen whatsapp : 0616070960

Bellen Tel: 0659015775















voor groter afbeelding klik op de foto

----------

